# New Toy and My First Hatch Chilis!



## dogboa (Oct 22, 2017)

This was my first experience using the rotisserie basket and roasting chilis in it. There was a learning curve as with most new equipment. I started out with a 2 zone fire, using charcoal baskets on each side of the rotisserie. I fired one chimney of charcoal and divided it between the 2 baskets. Dropped a couple of pecan 1/2 splits in each basket.








I found that although it worked, it was taking 25 to 30 minutes for roasting with very little charring. Plus I had 25# of chilis to roast. I put a third charcoal basket directly beneath the rotisserie basket, creating a third zone. This cut the time down to 10 minutes or so with a good amount of charring.







The other important step is to cut the dang stems off the chilis down to nubs! Otherwise they get caught in the rotisserie basket grates and won't allow the chilis to tumble correctly.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next is a trip to the Bodega market for some red Japs!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks cool!
I like the setup!
Al


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 22, 2017)

Great! Another gadget I don’t need.
I want one.


----------



## sauced (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice....I really like that!!! You can't beat those fire roasted chilis


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 30, 2017)

DROOL! Love me some green chilies! Wood fire roasted on a rotisserie- Points my friend!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 30, 2017)

You could put peanuts in there too.. lol Neat.


----------

